# Faucet ID



## brezzz (Feb 7, 2012)

Can Anyone I D these handles / faucet . Thanks


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

Take the stem out and take a picture.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks like toilet handles


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks like time for a Smitty plate and Moen single handle.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I refuse to work on a two or three handle valve. You're getting a new pressure balancing valve or nothing. I've gotten good at installing valves with the remodel plate. Moen makes a nice one for the posi temp valves. I'm not a fan of the posi temp cartridges , but the plates look pretty fancy.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Nathan901 said:


> I refuse to work on a two or three handle valve. You're getting a new pressure balancing valve or nothing. I've gotten good at installing valves with the remodel plate. Moen makes a nice one for the posi temp valves. I'm not a fan of the posi temp cartridges , but the plates look pretty fancy.



Looking good , 

They are called Smitty plates


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> Looking good , They are called Smitty plates


Actually leach, "smitty" plates are a brand name. Like every tub with a motor and jets is called a jacuzzi tub, even if it's made by Kohler for example. Some people call them remodel plates, some call them repair plates, and some call them smitty plates.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

How are you cutting your tile. I do a lot of replacements my self using Wolverine Brass. Have started to use my grinder over the last few years but ,,SWEET JESUS , takes me 2 hours to clean up the dust !!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Cal said:


> ...takes me 2 hours to clean up the dust !!


Bury a wet sponge in the back of the blade. Makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I used to use the 'smitty' plates but I'm not a fan of how they look. 

The wet sponge trick works the best. I use a shop vac also. It makes so much dust I try and only cut what I need to.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Cal said:


> How are you cutting your tile. I do a lot of replacements my self using Wolverine Brass. Have started to use my grinder over the last few years but ,,SWEET JESUS , takes me 2 hours to clean up the dust !!


Roto-Zip....


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I've never used a rotozip on tile but I really like the idea. Easy to hold a shop vac next to also.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nathan901 said:


> I've never used a rotozip on tile but I really like the idea. *Easy to hold a shop vac next to also.*


Yep... That is one of the main reasons why I like it...
Also I see some huge holes being cut behind remodel plates, I only make them big enough to do what I need to do...


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

That damn root zip doesn't work for me. Tip turns red and burns up immediately on old tile/ mud jobs. 
" bury a wet sponge behind the blade " ? Please explain ,, that sounds really smart , just want to know how yous do it ?


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

You just press it into the spinning blade and let it cut into the sponge some. 
You'll probably be impressed with how well it works. 

I don't see the rotozip fairing too well cutting through mud-set tile.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I used to use grinder with shop vac but I had someone working the vac, like the sponge idea being solo. As for the valve, throw in the pressure balance pioneer Symonns. Heh Heh!!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks but I am lost here ,,,, as I'm running the grinder you want me to stick a wet sponge on wall then cut through it ? Just trying to be clear on this,, thanks for help!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Cal said:


> Thanks but I am lost here ,,,, as I'm running the grinder you want me to stick a wet sponge on wall then cut through it ? Just trying to be clear on this,, thanks for help!


Yes.

I hold the grinder with left hand, blade exposed to the right, spinning in the direction of my cut moving forward, dust kicking back toward me as blade exits material.

Hold wet sponge with right hand on wall so that the blade is cutting up into the sponge. A grout sponge works best for me. Make short cuts to allow for stopping and rewetting sponge frequently. You will get some splatter but it is SO much better than dry dust all over the place.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

You install crappy positemp???


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> You install crappy positemp???


I used to, being that is made in Ma it's a very common and reliable valve up here, wouldn't call it crappy at all

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> I used to, being that is made in Ma it's a very common and reliable valve up here, wouldn't call it crappy at all Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I'm so out of the loop with material now, my valve is temptrol. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> I'm so out of the loop with material now, my valve is temptrol. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


They are a good reliable valve and rebuild well when the time comes...

I install them as well...

They do have issues with poor quality water, and from what I understand some of the 3rd World States have some pretty foul drinking water...


----------



## brezzz (Feb 7, 2012)

Here are the stems removed, low budget customer , would like me to just replace seats ,stems & handles . If I can find them .


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Michigan brass.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

http://m.homedepot.com/p/DANCO-8A-I...rass-Tub-Shower-Faucets-9D0015546B/202066430/

Not oem, but good enough for a cheap customer.


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

http://lockeplumbing.com/detail.asp...igan Brass&s2=&sku=MIC-11-0852H-C&r1=&r2=&r3=

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## brezzz (Feb 7, 2012)

That's them , sure isn't a popular faucet around here, thanks !


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

brezzz said:


> That's them , sure isn't a popular faucet around here, thanks !


It's not really popular anywhere that I've ever seen.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------

